# Stand BLASC Beta Version 2.5 vom 22. Februar



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

*1.       **buffed.de-Accountverwaltungs-Fenster beim Start*
  a.       TntLabel5 noch ersetzen
  b.      „dieses Fenster nicht mehr anzeigen" -> Großes „D"
  c.       „neuen Account anlegen" -> Großes „N" – Ich finde die Text-Links übrigens alle deplaziert und optisch 
    nicht ansprechend
  d.      „ohne Account fortfahren" -> Großes „O"

*2.       **Rechtsklick-Menü*
  a.       „aktiver buffed-Account" -> Großes „A"
    i.      "neuen Account anlagen" -> Großes "A"
  b.      "BLASC 2.5 öffnen" -> vielleicht auf Position 1?
  c.       Unter „Spiel starten" -> Die Spiel-Namen ausgeschrieben, bei abgehakten Spielen im Game Time Tracker, die automatisch hinzufügen

*3.       **BLASC 2.5 Menü*
  a.       *Account-Verwaltung* optisch etwas besser strukturieren
    i.      Vielleicht den Kopfbereich mit Text etc. ebenfalls in ein Label mit Rahmen?
    ii.      Vielleicht „Deine buffed.de-Accountliste" in buffed-Accountliste umbenennen und ebenfalls in ein Label mit Rahmen -> gleiche Höhe wie buffed.de-Accountdaten -> übrigens umbenennen in „buffed-Accountdaten", sonst passt das Ganze mit getbuffed nicht mehr.
    iii.      Mehrere buffed-Accounts verwalten + den Link auch in ein Label?
    iv.      Text im Kopf „Trage deine buffed.de-Zugangsdaten in die folgenden Felder ein" – in der englischen Version ersetzt durch getbuffed.com
b.      *Pfade* -> Umbenennen in „Pfadangaben" ?
c.       *WoW-Add-Ons*
    i.      Buttons im Kopfbereich „Markierte installieren/aktualisieren", „Add-ons aktualisieren" und  „Markierte    
    deinstallieren in ein Drop-Down-Menü mit bestätigungsbutton dahinter? Könnte das Ganze ein bisschen     optisch aufräumen und macht vor allem Platz für weitere Optionen
    ii.      Drop-Down zur Ansicht, bitte alle Texte groß beginnen
    iii.      Klick auf diesen grünen Pfeil-Button lässt BLASC „hängen", kann man das nicht Threaten? **g**
d.      *Menü-Führung allgemein*

*i.      *Allgemeines + Plugin-Buttons = Menü-Oberpunkte ohne selbst Optionsfelder aufzurufen. D.h. es sind     einfach nurnoch Kategorien, die auf Klick die Menü-Führung darunter auf oder zuklappen. Das spart 
    Platz und macht das Menü übersichtlicher. 

*ii.      *Alle „Plugin-Buttons" im Menü erhalten neue Unterpunkte Marke: „XXXXX-Verwaltung".

*1.       *„Allgemeines" erhält zusätzlich den Unterpunkt „Account-Verwaltung", das ist verständlicher für die
        User, niemand sucht/vermutet bei einem Menü-Punkt „Allgemeines" die Account-Einstellungen.
        2.       „[PLUGIN] Newsfeeds" erhält zusätzlich den Unterpunkt „Newsfeeds-Verwaltung"
*        3.       *„[PLUGIN] World of Warcraft" erhält den Unterpunkt „Charakter-Verwaltung", das ist verständlicher 
        für die User.
*        4.       *„[PLUGIN] WoW-Add-ons" erhält den Unterpunkt „Add-on-Verwaltung", darin vermutet man eher die 
        Addon-Liste

*Bugs:*

    -          Zuordnung der Charaktere zu getbuffed scheint „buggy" zu sein.
- Englische Texte überarbeiten
- 2 Accounts mit gleichem Namen (bspw. für getbuffed und buffed, erzeugen einen Fehler unter "aktive buffed Account", schreibt man übrigens mit Bindestrich. *g*


----------

